
TinEye: image recognition search - DarkShikari
http://tineye.com/cool_searches

======
jcl
Previously on HN:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=535818>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=423679>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=356971>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=302020>

(and several more articles discussing the company)

------
swombat
Someone needs to give these guys a big wad of cash so they can index more
sites. I got some interesting results even on some moderately obscure images,
but many others returned no results.

Even with a small index, though, this is pretty damn cool.

~~~
jdrock
At the risk of being spammy, I really do think they'd benefit from using the
service my company has developed - <http://www.80legs.com>. They'll be able to
reach and compare millions of images per day for less than $100 (depending on
the computational complexity of their image comparison).

~~~
Keyframe
well this looks quite interesting!

edit: ok I'm watching the video where you, or someone, is explaining the
service. I was wondering how limiting is the access to data? I'm under the
impression that you crawl the web no matter what and clients piggyback on the
crawl stream and do analytics on it. So, who makes calls on web crawling
method, I guess you? What if a client wants to crawl and analyze only a
specific domain, country specific, for example? And how often and what exactly
gets crawled? Lets say a client wants to implement a news.google.com or google
alerts (or even tineye) - just as an example - it would analyze a web crawl
stream from you and get data out of your system to their servers for
utilization? How would such a, presumably large, data get transferred over to
the client? What is provided as crawled data? Only a html stream, or the whole
page that includes js, css and pictures? Or would a client need to get image
links from your crawl and get images themselves? Sorry for lots of questions
and incoherency :) but it does look interesting.

~~~
jdrock
That is me :)

1\. Who makes the crawling method? We give you the ability to write your own
crawling logic. You don't have to though.. we have a default crawler that runs
as well.

2\. Crawling specific pages? You can specify pages to crawl using regular
expressions or your own custom code.

3\. How often and what gets crawled? Up to you :)

4\. How does the data get transferred over? It's better if you don't transfer
all the data over. You can push in your own compute functions to process the
data you crawl, and just return much smaller result data sets.

5\. What's provided as crawl data? You can specify the results you return in
your code. It's up to you.

~~~
Keyframe
apropos 4. - those processed data sets could get huge too, that is why I was
asking.

If crawling logic can be at clients control, but there is a provided crawler
that runs well too, and those prices, it sounds like an excellent product
you've got there :) Let's just go over this tineye example we have here - they
need to crawl web and retrieve images - so we have "Only pay $2 per million
pages crawled" where they would pay $2 per million pages crawled, but what
would they pay for retrieving images then?

I see so much potential in this service, now that is one hell of a product
there at one hell of a price - congratulations on it, I hope you do well with
it!

~~~
jdrock
For 4: We will be pricing data transfer at about $0.10 per GB.

Any computation done on the images would be priced at $0.03 per CPU-hour.

------
voidpointer
This could be very useful to show how some crowed-sourcing/spec-work design
contest sites are filled with ripped-off illustrations and logos. Example
taking this screenshot:
[http://www.thelogofactory.com/logo_blog/v5.0_images/CS-
istoc...](http://www.thelogofactory.com/logo_blog/v5.0_images/CS-
istock1-LDG-99designs2.jpg) From this article:
[http://www.thelogofactory.com/logo_blog/index.php/anti-
spec-...](http://www.thelogofactory.com/logo_blog/index.php/anti-spec-work-
parable/) Gives interesting results as to where else the crab-illustration got
used. (Not sure how permanent the search links to tineye are, but anyway:
[http://tineye.com/search/df2783dbde7f56ccdfbcdb61460185f4096...](http://tineye.com/search/df2783dbde7f56ccdfbcdb61460185f40962c329))

------
mlok
The firefox plugin (I found it very useful) is here :

<https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/8922>

------
davidbnewquist
In addition to TinEye, they another image search for more loosely similar
pics: very, very cool.

<http://labs.ideeinc.com/visual/>

On this page, you have to select the query image from a set they provide.

On the page linked below, you can upload your own.

<http://labs.ideeinc.com/upload/>

------
leila
... but guys have you seen the TinEye widgets? i bet you
haven't:<http://tineye.com/widgets/display> my favorite is the angry baby of
course <http://tineye.com/widgets/display?baby>

------
cookiecaper
A long time ago I saw something like this on OpenClipArt. The cool thing,
though, was that it provided a Java applet where you could draw what you
wanted and it would try to match that. I find that more useful and awesome,
though this is useful too. I know basically the same thing could happen by
using Paint or something, but it's cooler in browser. Please take note of this
and someone implement a feature like it.

------
zandorg
Extraordinary!

I tested both my company logos in it, and nothing came up. This means they
don't infringe. :-)

------
Torn
productised over at <http://www.ideeinc.com/products/pixid/> \-- great idea, I
think.

Countdown until they're bought out by Google or similar? ...

